# Joining soon. MOS thoughts?



## Rogueyellow (Nov 10, 2019)

I’m in the process of joining and I have an idea of what I wanna do but I’d love to have some input from some people that have more experience than I do. I won’t say what I’m interested in yet to keep it unbiased, but I don’t really wanna be a desk jockey... 
That being said what are some MOSs that you guys would recommend? I’m not against a 20+ year career but what I’m looking for is making sure my family and I are taken care of. I don’t want an MOS that doesn’t translate over to the civilian world well.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 10, 2019)

PrivateXRay said:


> I’m in the process of joining and I have an idea of what I wanna do but I’d love to have some input from some people that have more experience than I do. I won’t say what I’m interested in yet to keep it unbiased, but I don’t really wanna be a desk jockey...
> That being said what are some MOSs that you guys would recommend? I’m not against a 20+ year career but what I’m looking for is making sure my family and I are taken care of. I don’t want an MOS that doesn’t translate over to the civilian world well.



You are not a private.

You are not an XRay.

You did not post an intro thread.

Do not pass go, do not collect $200.

Request a new name here:
https://shadowspear.com/vb/form/change-username.7/select

Post your intro thread here:
Introductions

Read all of this to understand where you went wrong:
Help

Recover, send me a PM, and I will reopoen your thread.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 10, 2019)

Re-opened.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Nov 10, 2019)

PrivateXRay said:


> That being said what are some MOSs that you guys would recommend? I’m not against a 20+ year career but what I’m looking for is making sure my family and I are taken care of. I don’t want an MOS that doesn’t translate over to the civilian world well.



25 series in Regiment.....your welcome!!!!


----------



## Arf (Nov 10, 2019)

Why are you choosing army? Are you interested in Special Ops?


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Nov 10, 2019)

Arf said:


> Why are you choosing army?



Because he wants to be a winner......


----------



## Salt USMC (Nov 10, 2019)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Because he wants to be a winner......


Imagine saying this on 10 November, of all days!

@Marine0311 @Teufel @Hillclimb @Board and Seize


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Nov 10, 2019)

Salt USMC said:


> Imagine saying this on 10 November, of all days!
> 
> @Marine0311 @Teufel @Hillclimb @Board and Seize



Imagine not being a loser......yall did start in a gay bar!


----------



## Dvr55119 (Nov 10, 2019)

If I could do it all again I would have been a 13F with an option 40.


----------



## Rogueyellow (Nov 10, 2019)

Arf said:


> Why are you choosing army? Are you interested in Special Ops?


I feel the army is the best option for me. It’s a family thing.


----------



## DasBoot (Nov 10, 2019)

Arf said:


> Why are you choosing army? Are you interested in Special Ops?


We do have the most options for SOF units... and we deploy the most so...


----------



## AWP (Nov 10, 2019)

PrivateXRay said:


> I don’t really wanna be a desk jockey...
> I don’t want an MOS that doesn’t translate over to the civilian world well.



While these two aren't mutually exclusive, you've really narrowed your options. A handful of 25 series in certain units, Engineers (12-series, most of which are not in SOF, but the 75th has a few), EOD...I'm sure there are outliers, but at some point most of the jobs you want will end up in an office.


----------



## policemedic (Nov 10, 2019)

This question is just intellectual masturbation. 

I can tell you which MOSs I hold and why, but I’m not you. My reasons may not apply to you. 

None of us know you, and you’re deliberately withholding necessary information, thus hampering any effort to form a cogent response. 

However, if you’re looking for something that’s not an office job and translates directly into a civilian career I suggest 92G.


----------



## Rogueyellow (Nov 10, 2019)

It really simple. It doesn’t have to be anything that thought provoking. I just wanted to hear what MOSs people were interested in.


----------



## policemedic (Nov 10, 2019)

I understand the nature of your question. I’m simply suggesting you won’t benefit from any answers. 

That said, everyone loves a good 92G.


----------



## LibraryLady (Nov 11, 2019)

You want a job that's not a desk job and translates well to the civilian world?

Anything medical or anything mechanical/electrical/powerplant come to mind quickly. And 92G of course.

If you want something in a special operations tempo that translates to the civilian world, there's not much...

LL


----------



## Steve1839 (Nov 11, 2019)

#1, life has a way of working itself out,
#2, military service prepares you to serve your country, it's up to you to figure out how to apply military experience into a life after the military.
For example, I was a kid that wanted to be an architect, enlisted to be a combat engineer, found blowing things up was more fun than vector calculus, cross trained as a heavy weapons infantryman, then went SF, OCS  and retired to begin a second career as a land surveyor...I'm glad I'm not one of those guys with a story, you know, I woulda been SF but....

If you want to serve, enlist.  Do what you're best suited while you're in and figure out what you want to do after your time in service when you have time...a lot of folks don't understand that pacing areas for helicopter landing zones, adjusting artillery/mortar fire, or land navigation can lead to a six-figure income after military service ends, but, speaking from experience,it can. Depends on you.


----------



## Teufel (Nov 11, 2019)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Imagine not being a loser......yall did start in a gay bar!
> 
> View attachment 30346


What color beret do you have now?


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Nov 11, 2019)

Teufel said:


> What color beret do you have now?



It's a purple beret.  I'm a member of an elite group of retirees.  We can't remember where we park, our belly's are so big we can't see our penises any more, our backs hurt from years of bad decisions, most of our knees ours synthetic....if we have knees, we are all alcoholics and we can't remember where we park...and Our mission is to post dumb things and reinforce with smileys....

What color is your beret?


----------



## Gunz (Nov 11, 2019)

My beret is a condom that raised the flag on Suribachi. You're welcome.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## digrar (Nov 11, 2019)

11B, people reckon it doesn't translate to civvy street, but they're wrong. The skills, traits and attitudes developed as a JNCO translate very well to jobs everywhere. Sure, you'll need to reskill, but you guys get a very generous education package to help with that. All the blokes I served with in the Infantry who have exited in relatively good shape, who had more than two brain cells to rub together and who aren't bitter angry peanuts have done quite well for themselves in LEO, fire departments, govt public service, agriculture, resource industry, heaps of different trades and IT to name a few.


----------

